# 2011 SRi-V Radio and Sat Nav keep resetting



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, can go back to around 1984 with connectivity problems and computers, rather than finding this constant series circuit voltage drops, replace the affected unit and with only a one year warranty, cost the consumers, $$$$$. Never solved the problem, but at least with something new, got clean terminals, but only on the replaced unit, not the connector that mates with it.

Really got bad in 1996 with OBD II, two new technologies, the internet and flashram, electrically erasable read only memory. Rather than shipping out a new PROM, code was burnt in if a change was required, could use the internet for firmware updates. But paying some kid 75-125 bucks an hour to full around with a computer, had to download it to a laptop and use a very expensive GM Tech II scanner to upload it, couldn't even type in the VIN in correctly or find the correct software.

1996 was the year I started carrying towing insurance, not a thing I could do about firmware problems on the road. Other broken law was using dissimilar metals for conductivity, could spend an entire weekend correctly problems like this.

At first, OEM were the only one that could have the firmware, was changed in around 1999 buy a California Supreme court law where the firmware would be available to everyone if you didn't mind paying 1,500 bucks per year per vehicle for a subscription.

Already had aftermarket GPS units crash, use black cases and the heat of that red hot sun can wipe out the firmware. Could not reload the firmware, had to very carefully take them apart, and disconnect the battery connector for two seconds, then put it back together again. Then you could reload the firmware. Ha, when I started in the electronics field, touching the wrong terminal could kill you, completely different today, touch the wrong terminal, you will burn out the circuitry with ESD, have to wear a grounded wrist band.

The color of your vehicle is a problem, the darker it is, the hotter it gets on the inside, absorbs the heat of the sun rather than reflect it. A black vehicle can be 80*F hotter on the inside than a white one. For every 10*C increase in temperature, leakage currents double wiping out the code.

Ha, the more you know, the more paranoid you can be. Black Supra is not a problem, uses PROM.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

scottymcleod said:


> Anybody had experience with the radio and Sat nav resetting the time and cancelling saved destinations when starting the car. I have had the whole unit replaced to rectify the problem and had the car reprogrammed, but it is still doing it.
> 
> FRUSTRATING!!!


Possibly a ground problem? Many reports here of Negative Battery Cable problems, have you tried replacing that yet?


----------



## scottymcleod (Jun 19, 2017)

Not yet. Pulled the positive off the other day for 10 min to try and get a full reset on the system. Thought that might help like shutting down a computer for a reboot.

My next try was all the terminals on the battery and give them a light sand to check for bad connections.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Check this out under Gen 1 Service Issues:

[h=1]Thread: Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]


----------



## scottymcleod (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks like I am sticking my head under the bonnet tomorrow and checking out the cable and connections.

Thanks for you help....cross fingers!


----------



## scottymcleod (Jun 19, 2017)

Ok, I have been under the bonnet, undone any ground wires, cleaned them with emery cloth and reattached. Took the negative cable and put it in the vice to crush the crimped end. Put it all back together and.........the time keeps changing back to 12:00 and it won't hold any audio settings like tone, bass etc.

Next suggestion???


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

First, I'd check age/condition of my battery. Older than 3 years, replace it. If not, check voltage and test for bad cell or ability to accept charge.

At the same time, I'd replace the negative cable, not just clean it. Based on what I've read here there seemed to be a common defect with that cable. 

If that didn't fix my problem, time to visit the dealership or replace the radio.


----------



## DanielleG (May 14, 2020)

Scotty, I really hope you found a problem to your issue. I have a 2011 Sri-V holden cruze and it sounds it is a common issue with all radios in that specific vehicle from doing google research. It has been a constant battle to get it right. Mine is doing every thing you say but now it is in a constant boot loop problem. It was reverting back to another time after resetting it at correct, going back to a specific song on the usb I had plugged in, navigation issues as you had mentioned. After all this happened I lost the radio to a boot loop issue. Holden want over 2 grand for the unit to be replaced and I refuse to replace it because I know it isn't needing to be replaced. If the radio is really gone as well, whose to say it won't happen on the same radio unit. And the only reason I don't want to go aftermarket is because I think the same thing will happen to aftermarket because I think it is something else causing it, I like the genuine look, and I do not have the money for either a genuine and aftermarket. Here is a link to my video of what it is doing now





I have done everything everyone has said on the Internet. Removed the negative battery cable. Had the negative battery cable checked because apparently there was a notice put out for them being bad but mine was just fine according to the mechanics from Holden, battery, alternator have been tested and told were fine. I am getting fed up with the whole process because I think it is a simple fix otherwise these units were soo poorly manufactured that they cannot handle ****.


----------

